

Framework Benchmarks Round 7 - krg
http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=data-r7

======
rhizome31
I'm surprised that Pyramid is absent from this benchmark. Is it _that_
unpopular? I would have thought it's more widely used than Bottle, for
instance.

~~~
rallison
There is an issue open for this, but it hasn't received much attention:

[https://github.com/TechEmpower/FrameworkBenchmarks/issues/18...](https://github.com/TechEmpower/FrameworkBenchmarks/issues/181)

